# Sell DAS Rhinestone software and Jaguar vinyl cutter



## NeedleLittleHelp (Feb 12, 2013)

Coming to the ISS Ft. Worth show and want to sell my DAS/Rhinestone software and Jaguar cutter. Nothing wrong, I just do so much now, I want to bypass the TEMPLATE MODE and buy a CAMS machine. Anyone want to contact me!! I will give details and a great price.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I have a cams and many here have machines too. I am wondering why you would want to give up your design software? All the cams is going to do is take your designs and place the stones. I know it now comes with Sierra hot fix software, however, you still want a design software.

Its the same with the cutter. I no longer cut flock, but I do cut a ton of vinyl.


----------



## NeedleLittleHelp (Feb 12, 2013)

It is kinda like why I send out my digitizing, when I used to teach digitizing for Brother. I simply don,t have the time. I want to simply send my needs to my rhinestone digitizer and spit it out the machine. I will say I
Do like the template way of hand making, if I can sit and watch TV @ night as a hobby. But when it comes to producing during the day, I need help of the cams. We don't do vinyl cutting.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Does DAS have the extra fee(500.00 or something) to use the software Helen?


----------



## NeedleLittleHelp (Feb 12, 2013)

I just emailed u my experience. Please do call them first. In feb when I bought
The basic system they accepted my transfer and helped me set up. Ther has to be a legal sales contract and the seller gives the log-in and the buyer takes over. I had to add some features to what I bought. They were wonderful


----------

